# Savic Royal Suite help



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Not sure about whether the wires are going to be lethal like the ones in the Ferret Nation. If I did get it would there be a way to make it safer?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

See that little symbol in the bottom left corner?

The 'C' with a round thing around it?

Your in big trouble now young lady :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh wow that is huge! Never seen that cage before! What's it for? xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

What do you mean by lethal?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> See that little symbol in the bottom left corner?
> 
> The 'C' with a round thing around it?
> 
> Your in big trouble now young lady :lol::lol::lol:


I'm such a badass:001_cool: :lol:



niki87 said:


> Ooh wow that is huge! Never seen that cage before! What's it for? xx


Rats, chinchilla's, degu's. Perfect for your rats nikki 
x


Petitepuppet said:


> What do you mean by lethal?


Getting legs caught and breaking them. Thats my worry, especially bigger animals such as ferrets and chinchilla's  x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Getting legs caught and breaking them. Thats my worry, especially bigger animals such as ferrets and chinchilla's  x


Hmm you could get some mesh from B&Q and cable tie it on. May take awhile tho.

Or maybe you could go for the explorer cage instead. I have this cage for my rats and because the bars are vertical, they dont really climb them. But not sure if this would discourage a ferret or a chinchilla?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Hmm you could get some mesh from B&Q and cable tie it on. May take awhile tho.
> 
> Or maybe you could go for the explorer cage instead. I have this cage for my rats and because the bars are vertical, they dont really climb them. But not sure if this would discourage a ferret or a chinchilla?


The only problem with the explorer is that the base isn't very deep and the doors rattle after wear and tear. The mesh sounds a good idea, will have to look into it in the future  xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> The only problem with the explorer is that the base isn't very deep and the doors rattle after wear and tear.


Yes I will admit it gets very annoying.


----------

